

Ask HN/YC: Do any/many YC companies employ remote engineers?  - callmeed

I frequent &#x2F;jobs where YC companies post their openings. Yet, I rarely see posts that mention allowing remote employees. Why is this? If one is looking for work but not interested in relocating to SV&#x2F;SF, is it still worth contacting them?<p><i>(for the record, I&#x27;m not actively seeking employment but I may be later this year)</i>
======
zakelfassi
Usually YC companies are newborn (duh). That said, new companies can't afford
the hassle of hiring a remote worker mainly because the work schedule is
chaotic at first and people need to meet face-to-face in order to achieve the
bigger picture. Also, from a VC standpoint, I rarely trust companies that
don't wanna go through the hassle of relocating their people (especially,
engineers).

